
Ask HN: What is the likelihood of the election hack? - btcboss
How difficult is it to hack the electronic voting system the US uses for elections?<p>What hacking do you think took place during the election? Thank you.
======
crispy2000
> How difficult is it to hack the electronic voting system the US uses for
> elections?

"The electronic voting system" doesn't exist. There are _multiple_ types of
machines, software, etc. throughout the US. Some of these have proven to have
significant vulnerabilities. In addition, the local boards of elections likely
have rollup systems which could be compromised as well. "Insider threats" are
another possibility-- for example, throw out some portion of the ballots in a
precinct that's strongly on one side or another. Voter- and registration fraud
are some of the easiest hacks to perform.

> What hacking do you think took place during the election?

It's quite possible that some of each of these occurred somewhere during the
election. They've detected _some_ non-citizens who voted, for example.

The net effect of "hacking", and of innocent errors is likely insignificant,
given the hard-working and careful volunteers who man the precincts at
election time.

~~~
crispy2000
Here's some harder news:

Michigan officials say they can not reconcile vote counts in 610 of 1,680
precincts, or 59% of the precincts, in Michigan’s largest county , Wayne
County, which Hillary won by a margin of 2 to 1 over Donald Trump because the
original vote counts in the poll books do not match the number of votes in the
machine printout reports.

Specifically, the number of votes recorded by the voting machines were higher
than the number of voters that were logged into to vote in these precincts.

[http://alexanderhiggins.com/vote-fraud-12-michigan-
hillary-v...](http://alexanderhiggins.com/vote-fraud-12-michigan-hillary-vote-
disqualified-recount/)

